# Neuzugang



## lintlin (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Ich lese schon seit letztes Jahr mit, hatte aber noch keine Fragen zu stellen, oder Wissen, welches hier nicht schon zur Verfügung gestellt wurde.  Aber jetzt möchte ich Euch mein Teichlein zeigen.

Das sind 2 Maurerkübeln (ich glaube, die mit 90L), umrandet von einer Holzkonstrukt, welches mir mein Göttergatte letztes Jahr zum Geburtstag gebastelt hat (nach einige dezente Hinweise...:beeten ).  Dafür, dass er noch nie was gebaut hat, ist es erstaunlich gut geworden, und jetzt, knapp ein Jahr später, erfreue ich mich immer noch daran!

Mein Tümpelchen ist im Winter voll durchgefroren, die __ Zwergseerose hat's nicht gepackt, dafür aber das Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, welches momentan wunderhübsch blüht.

Hier ein paar Bilder, leider irgendwie nicht so scharf.  Mal schauen, ob ich die richtig eingefügt habe!

Liebe Grüße
lintlin


----------



## Horst T. (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuzugang*

 Super schön, hat dein Göttergatte doch klasse gemacht

Ach ja und :willkommen hier im Forum.......


----------



## Eugen (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuzugang*

Hallo Lintlin 

erst mal :willkommen  bei der Mini-Fraktion

Die Umrandung hat dein GöGa  sehr schön gemacht.  

Und die Gestaltung gefällt mir auch gut. toll

Meine Minirose hat auch das zeitliche gesegnet 
Hab ne neue bestellt, die im nächsten Winter im Haus übernachten darf.

PS. Hat Lintlin auch nen richtigen Namen  
Linda vielleicht ?


----------



## Fischnanny (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuzugang*

Hallo Lintlin,
superschön alles gemacht. Großes Lob!
Mit viel Liebe gemacht, das sieht man. So was hätte ich auch gerne.
Liebe Grüße von Andrea


----------



## niri (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuzugang*

hi lintlin,  

auch ich bin von deinem sehr gelungenen Miniteich begeistert !

lg
ina


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuzugang*

Hallo Lintlin,

auch von mir herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns in der Miniteichfraktion!

Deine Teichlein sind eine wahre Augenweide - auch ohne Miniseerose. 
Ich finde, die fehlt überhaupt nicht. 

Und auch die Holzumrandung ist wirklich gelungen!


----------



## lintlin (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuzugang*

Hallo nochmal und danke für die nette Willkommensgrüßen!

Sorry, habe vergessen mich mit Namen zu melden   Ich heisse Stephenie und wohne in dem sonnigen Rheinhessen.

Liebe Grüße,
Stephenie


----------



## Xeal (27. März 2010)

*AW: Neuzugang*

Hallo !

Wow, ich glaube das muss ich nachbauen ... ^^


----------

